# LG Spectrum



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody excited for this phone, according to leaks and sources from CES, its looking a powerhouse of a phone and for $199, its looking like a steal, if the bootloader is unlocked, I might pass the Nexus for it.

Still waiting for actual reviews and battery tests before I decide fully.

-Sent from my Droid 2-


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Not until I see LG engineering & support improve.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

poontab said:


> Not until I see LG engineering & support improve.


Not only that, but most lg phones don't get too much dev love


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Not only that, but most lg phones don't get too much dev love


I would hope that since this phone seems like such a good under the radar phone, it would possibly get some dev love.


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

I was messing around with our demo device and it was impressive... not nearly as impressive as the Nexus... TBH... now that the rezound is only $199 I would steer people towards that over the Spectrum


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I also did just notice the Rezound is $199, so now my choices widen once again, I'm really wanting to see some AOSP love on the Rezound.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Spectrum screen is amazing. Really want root so I can debloat it. But it's damn fast running adw.


----------

